# Speedometer arrow clock confusion.



## kola (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi-
I own an a3 8l petrol 1.6 1997 model. Recently the arrow showing car speed does not show real car speed by 20 to 30 k/h less than real. Even when the car is not running the speedometer clock arrow stands less than 0 k/h as it stand on other similar cars at 0 k/h. I have check at mechanics and they told me that i need to replace all dashboard clock cluster, and that is a hell other issues and money that i must deal with.
Can somebody give any idea or any info.


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Speedometer arrow clock confusion. (kola)*

The speedo arrow is controlled by a electrical stepper motor. I assume the dials have not been out of the car before?
I've no idea if you can remove the pointer and refit it twisted round slightly. Maybe worth thinking about.


----------

